# BENJAMIN 397 Classic GUYS I REALLY NEED F****** HELP!!!!!!



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

well i bought the gun used from a gun shop, and i was wondering how i adjust the open sides, like i got it verticaly but i cant get it horizontalyl. :-? I was also wondering if i could kill a **** with it, and if soo can i have some tips on calling/baiting
all advice and info would be greatly appreciated,
Brower


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You could try tapping the rear sight left or right, not sure if this will work but I dont think think those sights have a windage adjustment!

No it will not kill a Racoon! Use nothing less than a .22 LR on such animals and I strongly recomend a .22 Magnum.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

The sight sits on a special mount. Loosen the screw (only a little at a time!!!) on the side you want the sight moved toward, and tighten the screw on the opposite side, then test fire. Repeat until you're happy with the sight alignment, and make sure the screws are tight so they won't move.

Use very heavy pellets at no more than 20 feet, and only take head shots, meaning right behind the ear, on *****. As for bait, a 22-cent can of cat food from walmart will work just fine.

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

For ***** use nothing smaller than a .22 LR Stinger, Velocitor, or Yellow Jacket, personally I'd feel better with the .22 Mag.


----------

